#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Как принято переводить?

## Legba

utthana-sampada?

В английском - accomplishment of persistent effort, но по русски уж больно криво выходит....

----------


## До

Не знаю как приняли. Я так понимаю так, что _sampada_ переводят как _accomplishment_ в смысле достоинство или добродетель, к примеру четыре достоинства. Utthana-sampada, это одно из таких достоинств - энергичность (противоположно лени), еще часто добавляют к смыслу _умелость_ (основываясь, как я понимаю, на том как Будда объяснял эту сампаду, а не на буквальном значении слова _utthana_).

----------


## Legba

Спасибо. А где можно почитать про четыре добродетели?

----------


## До

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....054.nara.html

----------

